# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  ترفند استفاده کردن از کدهای HTML  در کتابخانه Swing  در جاوا

## zehs_sha

همان طور که می دانید جاوا دارای کتابخانه قدرتمندی به نام Swing است . کتابخانه Swing واسطه های گرافیکی کاربر یا همانGUI  که چگونگی ارتباط کاربر با برنامه کاربردی را پیاده سازی می کند.یکی از مزایای استفاده از کتابخانه Swing  امکان استفاده از کد HTML  و فایل های css و مزایای آن در جاوا می باشد.که با بهره گیری از هر دو  می توان به واسطه های گرافیکی قوی تری  دست یافت جهت دریافت کامل مقاله فایل زیر را دانلود کنید :

----------


## 3tareh

سلام
این فایل دانلود نمی شه :ناراحت:

----------


## zehs_sha

چرا می شه من امتحان کردم

----------


## pooyanm

سلام آقای zehs_sha خسته نباشید
این مقاله هم مثل بقیه واقعا محشر بود یک نکته هم اگر به اون اضافه کنید که در JLable و متد JComponent.setToolTipText هم می توان از HTML استفاده کرد.

اگر یک زحمت دیگه هم بکشید لینک همه آموزش ها را در یک تاپیک در همین صفحه به صورت یکجا قرار بدید و مقالات جدید را هم بعد از معرفی در هر یک از بخش های سه گانه مربوط به اون در تاپیک به روز کنید دسترسی به اونها برای کاربران جدید هم ساده تر می شه.

----------


## zehs_sha

متشکرم از پیشنهاد شما سعی می شود که در اولین فرصت اعمال گردد:

----------


## adnan9011

خیلی ممنون ... تو یکی از پروژه های شرکت دیده بودم که با html کدزده بودن ... این مطلب خیلی به دردم خورد ممنون

----------


## a.seieddokht

دوستان عزیز چرا انقدر حالا کثیف کد میزنید من راه بهتری بلدم واسه طراحی فرم خوب میشه گفت یجورایی HTML ولی ساده تمیز مرتب با استفاده از layout manager LipsTik :لبخند:

----------

